# RAFFLE TICKETS!!! $5 iPad2 Prize!!



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi All!

I am selling some raffle tickets for the Dallas Ft. Worth Golden Retriever Rescue for the chance to win 1 of 3 New Apple iPad2's! 

1 ticket~ $5
6 tickets~$25 (1 free)
13 tickets~$50 (3 free)
(cash or check)

Please let me know if you'd like to buy one for a great cause!!!

Message me!


----------

